# poudriere fails to build packages.



## eonil (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello.
I am trying to make private package repository. I already tried multiple times, and the situations are all same. The command executed until `poudriere bulk` command. The bulk doesn't work, so I examined the ZFS log.



```
root@pkgm:/tank # zpool history tank
History for 'tank':
2013-10-16.22:27:03 zpool create tank ada1
2013-10-16.22:28:00 zfs create -p -o mountpoint=/usr/local/poudriere/ports/default tank/poudriere/ports/default
2013-10-16.22:34:14 zfs create -p -o mountpoint=/usr/local/poudriere/jails/92amd64 tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64
2013-10-16.22:39:59 zfs snapshot tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64@clean
2013-10-16.22:40:57 zfs destroy -r tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64@clean
2013-10-16.22:41:02 zfs snapshot tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64@clean
2013-10-16.22:41:22 zfs destroy -r tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64@clean
2013-10-16.22:41:27 zfs snapshot tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64@clean
2013-10-16.22:46:01 zfs clone -o mountpoint=/usr/local/poudriere/data/build/92amd64-default/ref -o sync=disabled -o atime=off -o compression=off tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64@clean tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref
2013-10-16.22:46:02 zfs snapshot tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref@prepkg
2013-10-16.22:46:02 zfs clone -o mountpoint=/usr/local/poudriere/data/build/92amd64-default/02 -o sync=disabled -o atime=off -o compression=off tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref@prepkg tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/02
2013-10-16.22:46:02 zfs clone -o mountpoint=/usr/local/poudriere/data/build/92amd64-default/04 -o sync=disabled -o atime=off -o compression=off tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref@prepkg tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/04
2013-10-16.22:46:02 zfs clone -o mountpoint=/usr/local/poudriere/data/build/92amd64-default/03 -o sync=disabled -o atime=off -o compression=off tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref@prepkg tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/03
2013-10-16.22:46:02 zfs clone -o mountpoint=/usr/local/poudriere/data/build/92amd64-default/01 -o sync=disabled -o atime=off -o compression=off tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref@prepkg tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/01
2013-10-16.22:46:02 zfs snapshot tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/03@prepkg
2013-10-16.22:46:02 zfs snapshot tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/02@prepkg
2013-10-16.22:46:02 zfs snapshot tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/04@prepkg
2013-10-16.22:46:02 zfs snapshot tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/01@prepkg
2013-10-16.22:46:04 zfs rollback -r tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/01@prepkg
2013-10-16.22:46:05 zfs destroy -rf tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/01
2013-10-16.22:46:05 zfs destroy -rf tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/02
2013-10-16.22:46:05 zfs destroy -rf tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/03
2013-10-16.22:46:05 zfs destroy -rf tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/04
2013-10-16.22:46:10 zfs destroy -rf tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref
2013-10-16.22:47:12 zfs clone -o mountpoint=/usr/local/poudriere/data/build/92amd64-default/ref -o sync=disabled -o atime=off -o compression=off tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64@clean tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref
2013-10-16.22:47:13 zfs snapshot tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref@prepkg
2013-10-16.22:47:13 zfs clone -o mountpoint=/usr/local/poudriere/data/build/92amd64-default/01 -o sync=disabled -o atime=off -o compression=off tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref@prepkg tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/01
2013-10-16.22:47:13 zfs clone -o mountpoint=/usr/local/poudriere/data/build/92amd64-default/03 -o sync=disabled -o atime=off -o compression=off tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref@prepkg tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/03
2013-10-16.22:47:13 zfs clone -o mountpoint=/usr/local/poudriere/data/build/92amd64-default/02 -o sync=disabled -o atime=off -o compression=off tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref@prepkg tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/02
2013-10-16.22:47:13 zfs clone -o mountpoint=/usr/local/poudriere/data/build/92amd64-default/04 -o sync=disabled -o atime=off -o compression=off tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref@prepkg tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/04
2013-10-16.22:47:13 zfs snapshot tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/03@prepkg
2013-10-16.22:47:13 zfs snapshot tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/01@prepkg
2013-10-16.22:47:13 zfs snapshot tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/02@prepkg
2013-10-16.22:47:13 zfs snapshot tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/04@prepkg
2013-10-16.22:47:16 zfs rollback -r tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/01@prepkg
2013-10-16.22:47:16 zfs destroy -rf tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/01
2013-10-16.22:47:16 zfs destroy -rf tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/02
2013-10-16.22:47:16 zfs destroy -rf tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/03
2013-10-16.22:47:17 zfs destroy -rf tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref/04
2013-10-16.22:47:22 zfs destroy -rf tank/poudriere/jails/92amd64-default-ref

root@pkgm:/tank #
```


I don't know why, but the ZFS volume is always getting rollback. So when I browse the volume, there are some directories, but no files at all.

How can I avoid this issue?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2013)

Look at the build logs of poudriere to see why they failed.


----------

